# Ports Tree Now Fully Staged



## DutchDaemon (Sep 1, 2014)

From bapt@:



> The ports tree is now fully staged (only 2% has been left unstaged, marked as broken and will be removed from the ports tree if no PR to stage them are pending in bugzilla).
> 
> I would like to thank every committer and maintainers for their work on staging!
> It allowed us to convert more than 23k packages to support stage in only 11 months!
> ...


----------

